# US Skyline R34 V-Spec II Nür & Tomei engine



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

From Tunerzine



















> Despite the future arrival of the 2008 Skyline GT-R in the states, the Skyline name still remains a luscious forbidden fruit within the US. Most of us can relate their first experience with the word skyline to that miraculous car in Gran Turismo that could easily whip the competition and saving your thumbs hours of pain to beat the game. 10 years after the release date of Gran Turismo and we’re still starved for the car titled “Prince” of Japan.
> 
> Where there’s a will, there’s a way, and Brad from Pennsylvania was able to snag a 2002 R34 GTR VspecII Nur. The limited edition Nur was named after the famous German Nürburgring racetrack, where the Skyline was developed. The Nur model featured an improved RB26DETT based on the N1 racing engine, used by Nismo in motorsports. Only 750 of these bad boys hit the streets, and it’s rumored that only 2 rock the streets of the land of Britney Spears and Donald Trump. How he got a hold of one he wouldn’t say, but he was nice enough to let us snap some pictures of his forbidden fruit.
> 
> ...


























*Exterior:*
NISMO front bumper, NISMO side skirts, NISMO rear skirts, NISMO rear, carbon fiber diffuser, NISMO clear front and side markers, NISMO front diffuser, chrome brackets, HID headlights


*Wheels:*
19x10" Volk Racing wheels with Yokahama S-03, Rotora 8-piston front calipers with 405mm slotted & drilledrotors, Rotora 4-piston rear calipers with 355mm slotted & drilled rotors

*Suspension:*
Tein fully adj coilovers, GReddy front strut tower bar


*Engine/Drivetrain:*
Tomei fully built motor including:, balanced and blueprinted rotating, assembly, forged pistons, rods, Poncams 256/260 camshafts, springs and retainers, oil pump, oil pan baffles, ARC oil catch can, ARC titanium air rad guide panel, ARMS built turbos, Veilside downpipe, APEXI titanium cat-back, race-pipe, APEXI twin intake filters, APEXI Power FC standalone ecu with hand held commander, Blitz boost controller, NISMO twin dics clutch


*Interior:*
Field torque splitter, NISMO g-force meter, NISMO upgraded engine, display gauges, NISMO speedo and RPM gauges, Kenwood DVD player with in-dash screen, Diamond audio speakers and amps


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks awsome, but I still don't like the Tomei-engine cover color, would be nice in SteveN's blue R32. 
But defo again a brilliant clean and nice looking R34 from the US . .the yanks do well:bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it,looks nice and clean. Really looking forward to get my VSpec II in some weeks :clap:

Ps: He has some nice Rotora-brakes on the Nür,are they the new "Invisible Edition" from Rotora


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> I like it,looks nice and clean. Really looking forward to get my VSpec II in some weeks :clap:
> 
> Ps: He has some nice Rotora-brakes on the Nür,are they the new "Invisible Edition" from Rotora


Haha indeed, i see it now


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG I so should have done that. A tomei crate engine instead of a full rebuild. Lovely.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think it looks amazing


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

looks nice 

Thanks


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Very nice :smokin:


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

19s make the car sit too high, looks like a 4X4. I'd've also gotten the Nismo spats in the rear to balance out the rest of the car. Other than that, very nice! Although I'm curious as to why he felt the need for a Tomei crate motor when the N1 motors are capable of handling the kind of power he's probably got. Those things are like $23,000 USD not including freight and taxes!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Is it just me, or is his V-Spec II Nür missing the bonnet vent?


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Not all of them had the vent. I've got press photos of an M-Spec Nur with no vent.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

like to know how he got it into the united states, and if it legal for road use...


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

No R34 is legal for road use here. We can only legally import 1996-1998 R33s and even then we have to go through a bunch of hurdles and it's expensive. Probably registered as a kit car or a 240SX, that's how most of the guys over here do it. Or he may not drive it on the street at all and it's a show car.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

kaneda said:


> Not all of them had the vent. I've got press photos of an M-Spec Nur with no vent.


All V-Spec II Nur's have bonnet vents. M-Spec Nur's don't.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DarkChild said:


> All V-Spec II Nur's have bonnet vents. M-Spec Nur's don't.


But its not an M-Spec,as it has no leather interieur 

Where is the rear carbon diffusor:nervous:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Where is the prove it is a Nuer in first place? If the vent is missing , the badge can be bought on ebay! Or the owner put it Nuer, as he might got a N1 block tuned from Tomei?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

From "Tunerzine":

This is a Nür:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I don´t think it´s a Nür from the start. I think it´s a regular GT-R, not even a V-spec since it doesn´t have the rear diffuser. Plus, who would change the speedo to a nismo-item when you already have a 300km/h-meter in the car from the start (if it really WAS a Nür it had one of those standard.)

/P


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

I don't think it is a regular Gtr.

The car has the v-specII pedals and also the darker seats that was in the v-specII and Nur.
It is difficult to see but the rear brakes looks almost as big as the front brakes.
I belive that is also a hint that this car is at least a v-specII.

rb26.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

kaneda said:


> No R34 is legal for road use here. We can only legally import 1996-1998 R33s and even then we have to go through a bunch of hurdles and it's expensive. Probably registered as a kit car or a 240SX, that's how most of the guys over here do it. Or he may not drive it on the street at all and it's a show car.


Not true, NHSTA had grandfathered about 15 of them into the US, those were the ones which originally came through MX.

John


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

rb26 said:


> I don't think it is a regular Gtr.
> 
> The car has the v-specII pedals and also the darker seats that was in the v-specII and Nur.
> It is difficult to see but the rear brakes looks almost as big as the front brakes.
> ...


Very true. Didn´t think about that, but I don´t think it´s a V-spec II unless it´s just the pics that don´t show the NACA duct?

/P


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Its definitely NOT got the V-Spec II bonnet, as the V-Spec II bonnet has a smaller (very small infact) noise insulation on the underside, just next to the NACA duct infact. 

Whereas this car has a full noise insulation as per on the Alu bonnet. This can be clearly seen in the engine pics.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

rb26 said:


> I don't think it is a regular Gtr.
> 
> The car has the v-specII pedals and also the darker seats that was in the v-specII and Nur.
> It is difficult to see but the rear brakes looks almost as big as the front brakes.
> ...



*All *the GTRs after August 2000 had the black interior and the aluminium pedal trim. At the same time the rear disks also changed to 322mm on all the grades; Base, VspecII( & Nur) and Mspec( & Nur)
These changes were part of the mid-life facelift.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for this info Bean.
Makes it a lot more difficult to spot a genuine v-specII if the bonnet has been changed.

rb26.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll help the owner post up since for some reason he's unable to do so.

When the pics were taken, he didn't have the Rotora's on, but they are on with new wheels.

During the shoot he was also getting his carbon-fibre hood repainted and a new rear-diffuser so it looks new. :clap: 

John


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

jas3113 said:


> I'll help the owner post up since for some reason he's unable to do so.
> 
> When the pics were taken, he didn't have the Rotora's on, but they are on with new wheels.
> 
> ...


Do you have anymore pictures of the car how it looks now?


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> Do you have anymore pictures of the car how it looks now?


He's doing a show this weekend and will have pics with the new wheels and his hood and diffuer back on.

John


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

jas3113 said:


> Not true, NHSTA had grandfathered about 15 of them into the US, those were the ones which originally came through MX.
> 
> John


True, except they werent really grandfathered in, MX was certifiying them alonside the 32's, 33's and 34's...anyone could have had one...for a cool $95K... 

Damn OBD II:runaway:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

There are a few road legal 34's in the US.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

stealth said:


> There are a few road legal 34's in the US.


Yup, last count was 12-15...not nearly enough.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

well the pictures are great and good to see our yankie counter parts enjoying the GTR


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

I know Brad and I just saw his car today. It's definitely a Nur Spec. The reason that the vent was missing in those pics is because he took the stock hood off to have it stripped and repainted. While doing so, he got the NISMO logo and the Nismo flag ghost painted in the hood. It does have a rear diffuser, and the front is the Nismo bumper as previously stated.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

ttknf said:


> I know Brad and I just saw his car today. It's definitely a Nur Spec. The reason that the vent was missing in those pics is because he took the stock hood off to have it stripped and repainted. While doing so, he got the NISMO logo and the Nismo flag ghost painted in the hood. It does have a rear diffuser, and the front is the Nismo bumper as previously stated.


Carlisle, PA right? He told me he might be going to it, and one of my buddies went to it and sent me a pic to my phone of his car. Looks great as always :thumbup:


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

Spooled1.8 said:


> Carlisle, PA right? He told me he might be going to it, and one of my buddies went to it and sent me a pic to my phone of his car. Looks great as always :thumbup:


Yup, he just showed up for Saturday. He couldn't stay the whole weekend because his wife is expecting any day now. All the responses that he had to the stupid questions that people asked about why the hood looked "wrinkly" were hilarious. The Rotoras he just put on the car are sick, unbelievably large (405mm) rotors in the front!


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*

the questions are never ending and sometimes way too dumb to answer truthfully, so I make some crazy response and they have no idea that I am lying through my teeth. LOL



ttknf said:


> Yup, he just showed up for Saturday. He couldn't stay the whole weekend because his wife is expecting any day now. All the responses that he had to the stupid questions that people asked about why the hood looked "wrinkly" were hilarious. The Rotoras he just put on the car are sick, unbelievably large (405mm) rotors in the front!


----------



## CMills (Apr 2, 2007)

didn't all Nur Spec's come with a gold vin plate


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes they did. Only nur's had gold badge under the hoods.



CMills said:


> didn't all Nur Spec's come with a gold vin plate


----------



## adamr34 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Where is "BRAD" or "gtr34serge".. Which one of them used to own this car? HELP!*

Attn: "BRAD" or "GTR34SERGE" ..do any of you guys own or used to own this particular car? its is beautiful & am just trying to get more info on it, i believe i seen them seize this car. call or text me w/ whatever info you got please 718-825-4678 ..i have seen this car in person a few days ago and am trying to get possession of it but the federal govt is giving a hard time. sorry for the late post, just found this thread. and if you think this post is bs i even took pics of this beauty to prove it.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

4 year thread revival! Oh dear..


----------



## ALEX_PRICAN (Apr 8, 2011)

This is an awesome looking setup!


----------

